# The Mist (2007) - Peculiar headlights



## Somni (Jun 25, 2011)

On approach to the store David and Co. see two military convoys coming the other way, the first convoy has its headlights off and the second convoy only has the right hand, as you face the front of the vehicle, lit - the one on the side of approaching traffic.  I was wondering if this was deliberate and if so why?  Surely both headlights would normally be on at once?


----------

